# Bluetooth headset, Uber



## DBQ (Oct 5, 2018)

I have an iPhone 6 Plus. When I connect my Bluetooth headset, I can hear phone calls on the headset but I can't hear any of the Uber alerts. When I asked Uber for help they responded with “Uber does not commit to integrating with bluetooth devices. We're unable to assist you with this issue.”

Does anyone know how to get the Uber app to work with a Bluetooth headset?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I use a plantronics Voyager Edge with my iPhone 6s! 

I’d bet that it has to do with our iPhones having two volumes. Example: if you’re on the home screen and hit your volume up button, the volume box thing will say “Ringer.” However, in some apps (such as GPS or uber Driver) the volume box thing that pops up just says “Volume.”

So technically there are two volumes, and it allows you to have your ringtone louder or quieter than say, a YouTube video.

Once you connect your headset: I would max your volume on the home screen, then open nav app or uber and max the volume again. Double check the sound switch and make sure it’s not on vibrate.

If any of that doesn’t help, I would look into your BT headset and see if there’s an update to the device’s firmware. 

I can confirm that BT headsets do work with Uber Driver app/nav apps; so Uber support’s response is a load of junk. I hope that helps fix it!


----------

